# What we think this might be....please post theories



## dani14 (Sep 4, 2012)

My theory: A diet or a stressful situation (maybe both) for each individual one of us had before developing this condition triggered us to develop Leaky gut and now we release fecal odor through our apocrine sweat glands? This makes me wonder if this could be it because as far as I know none of us have fecal incontinence so I think that for most it's not our muscle. I also think that some of us not all may candidacies(diet/stress) or possibly parasites(diet) or both.

*Please post your ideas on what we could have do not argue with others just listen to what they have to say we are here to help each other not argue about why you think someone is wrong.<3 *

Ps:Could you also post your symptoms how & why you think you developed lg & list random symptoms/history prior to this problem because who knows one of us might have something in common with you.

My symptoms:

Before developing smell:


Before I developed this smell & even after I use to have about *1 bowel movement every three days*.( I was too young to even know that it wasn't normal).I finally became regular after going to a gastroenterologist *many *years later when I was 17.
As a child I had a *horrible diet* consisted of lots of milk(I loved milk soo much!) proteins & Carbohydrates sometimes fruits & rarely vegetables 
Before developing smell I developed *shingles* on my back in middle school I think due to stress
I have keratosis pilaris on my chest and back of arms.
I use to have an irregular period with heavy flow ....one time it even lasted two weeks so that's when I got on birth control
I had a cyst on my wrist & got it removed(YES I KNOW RANDOM STUFF BUT YOU NEVER KNOW)
My armpits sweat a lot but it doesn't smell 

My problem


Not long after I had shingles I developed a smell;For me the* smell has changed over the years* at first it was an rotten egg smell,then a fart smell,then fart and chemical smell & sometimes sewage smell, & finally fecal smell. Now it's always a fecal smell
I was in denial having anxiety & about when I smell most but I finally realized that it is when I suffer from anxiety that I smell most 
I smell most when I am at school around people I don't know,when I feel stress or uncomfortable in situations, & weirdly when on my period


----------



## Bill Nye (Dec 14, 2013)

I think it's an internal rectal prolapse.

I was reading one of the "success stories" I found and this guy who had exactly my same symptoms.

*success case #37*

*Well after 2yrs of smelling like hot feces, I've finally gotten a diagnosis. It's called internal intussusception. Basically I can't go for #2 properly because my rectal walls are blocking the passage. Main symptoms are the lost of urge to defecate, constant incomplete evacuation, chronic constipation/straining, and the worst of all is the "mysterious odor that everybody but me can smell." Others says it smells like a dead body, rotten garbage, dog poo, fart, and (fill in word ____). Will be going for surgery next month and hopefully this nightmare will finally be over. BTW the diagnostic test was called Dynamic MRI of the Pelvic Floor, not many places do them so you have too look round.*

*someone else:*

*Did you take antibiotics before you noticed the smell? If not, when did your fbb start?*

*I noticed my bb after taking antibiotics(amoxcillin, levaquin, avelox). I have tried probiotics and the medicine does not work. Also, I had 11colonics and my bb still exist. Now, I don't know what to do.*

*To tell you the truth, I have no idea when my odor started. I would smell something funky here and there but never made the connection. The only way I found out the odor was coming from me was when I got a new job and it was during orientation ppl were acting funny around me as if I farted or shat my pants. As for the antibiotics, I've taking them several times (root canals) and never got any odor. If anything, the antibiotic Xifaxan helped a little bit, because it decreased flatulence, but I still smelt like garbage. I've also tried probiotics, even spent $100 on VSL 3 and had no success.*

*Ok in a matter of two yrs I've done blood work for IBDs/Celiac, stool cultures, sigmoidoscopy, colonoscopy/endoscopy, barium swallow, pill cam swallow, breath test for SIBO/Lactose Intolerance/Fructose, heck even Permeability test (thinking it was Candida), all coming back negative. Only thing doctors found were internal hemorrhoids. Had them removed but symptoms still persists (incomplete evacuation, the never ending wiping, constant gas, lack of urge to go). Finally found a topnotch Colorectal surgeon who in a matter of 2 mins was able to diagnose me w/ internal rectal prolapse (internal intussusception). Just needed Dynamic MRI of the Pelvis to confirm it, which it did. I'm almost 100% positive this is what causing the odor, because I had no such odor when back then when I was able to normally go.*

*someone else:*

*IBSucks....this makes SOOO much sense! I too have gone for lots of tests...They thought mine was possible cancer. Had CT scans, x-rays, endoscopy, colonoscopy, and with all the MD treatments and medications--nothing worked! Nothing really solved the problem totally on here either, the herbs, etc. While diet & exercise help a lot--it is impossible to keep on this crazy diet. Think the diet may help a little with this internal intussusception because of all of the fiber in it. But I feel like I am starving. I too have internal hem and thought I might get them removed. Oh MAN, I CANNOT wait to get health ins. FIRST THING I do is get this MRI. I have the same incomplete/no passing or wiping until I use up all the t.p. You are a Godsend.*

*Now how do I get the job when I still smell like a manure pile? Hmmmmm....Ahhh life. Hope this is it! When do you go for the procedure?*

*Hi, I paid a radiologist working private $2750 to have this test done. I felt my insurance company were dragging their feet, and the fact that it expires in 2 months, I needed this test ASAP just in case I needed surgery. As for the job aspect I don't know. Did you get a degree or are you still in high school? I work as a registered nurse, so just imagine how embarrassing it is when people make comments like incontinent patients smell better than me (behind my back though). It's tough but life moves on. I have to suck my pride up and just concentrate with work, otherwise I can easily make a med error and prob. kill somebody. One thing that helps though is Klonopin and it's pretty cheap too. Start at a lose dose though or you will just end up sleeping all day. I go for rectopexy in two weeks.*

*Sorry for the delay regarding about my update guys. Well it's been 2 months since surgery and though not fully cured of all symptoms I'm glad I had the surgery done. Symptoms before surgery were difficulty with defecation (usually had to massage the area in order to go), chronic straining/incomplete evacuation, constant wiping after defecation (would have to return within 10mins to re-wipe), and the most debilitating of all was this odor that followed me. I never smelt it but others around me would. Only thing I would notice is that it felt like my rectal muscles were loose and there would be this warmness sensation (I guess this is when the odor would just seep out?? ). But this odor has now COMPLETELY disappeared. I've gone to car shows, museums, and even closed places like elevators, and no more people getting caught off guard, sniffing, second glances/dirty looks, holding their nose. My diagnosis was internal intussusception and surgery performed was abdominal rectopexy without sigmoid resection. If I can go back, I would probably push the surgeon to remove the sigmoid as well to completely cure the incomplete evacuation aspect, but life is definitely better today than yesterday. Also I don't want to sound too cheesy or anything, but you really do need to accept god and that he's your only savior. I've def changed for the better with this whole experience. Just believe in him and he will help you too. God bless*


----------



## bent&broken (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm excited about this internal intussusception! I think I'll bring it up with my Gastroenteologist after I have my endoscopy, which I'm sure will show nothing. Hopefully he won't think I'm too crazy to warrant me getting a Dynamic MRI of my Pelvis. Would a Gastro be able to recognise the internal intussusception, or only a Colorectal surgeon?

I had three haemorrhoids banded recently, but that did nothing for me. I still get the hot burning sensation in my anus. At times it's so warm it actually hurts! Feels like my arse is on fire haha. Seriously though, this condition is ruining my life. The prospect of it getting treated successfully almost feels like a fantasy.


----------



## nono (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm totally sure tht my smell isnt comming frm my anus, but its directly comming frm the stomach area through my skin..

thats because only people on my left side can smell it, in the beginning i could smell it and it was a fart smell, or sewege smell.

but now I can't smell it anymore, I think its now fecal smell..

the smell is worse when:

my stomach is empty

when my stomach gurgles

when my stomach makes noises

when I eat fatty foods

when I eat sugary foods

when I'm stressed


----------



## dani14 (Sep 4, 2012)

Bill Nye said:


> I think it's an internal rectal prolapse.
> 
> I was reading one of the "success stories" I found and this guy who had exactly my same symptoms.
> 
> ...


That's very interesting but I was reading on web Md about the symptoms which are The first symptoms of rectal prolapse & the only one I have is itchy anus because I have parasites.Do you think maybe there are multiple causes of lg maybe some of us have rectal prolapse & maybe some of us have something different?


Leakage of stool from the anus (fecal incontinence).
Leakage of mucus or blood from the anus (wet anus).

Other symptoms of rectal prolapse include:


A feeling of having full bowels and an urgent need to have a bowel movement.
Passage of many very small stools.
The feeling of not being able to empty the bowels completely.
Anal pain, itching, irritation, and bleeding.
Bright red tissue that sticks out of the anus.


----------



## dani14 (Sep 4, 2012)

nono said:


> I'm totally sure tht my smell isnt comming frm my anus, but its directly comming frm the stomach area through my skin..
> 
> thats because only people on my left side can smell it, in the beginning i could smell it and it was a fart smell, or sewege smell.
> 
> ...


Maybe our problem is leaky gut?What do you think?


----------



## dani14 (Sep 4, 2012)

Have any of you tried any of the cures on this page: http://yousmellstank.blogspot.com/p/the-possible-cures-updated-31612.html


----------



## dani14 (Sep 4, 2012)

Would you try Urine Therapy ? http://curezone.org/forums/fm.asp?i=560800 I honestly am thinking about it because i'm so desperate


----------



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

PLEASE READ THIS EVERYONE

This isn't mine but it's summed up my life in a nutshell - I Printed it off and showed my GP - / I have an appointment with a colorectal and I'm going to show them this story and 2 others -

This is the second story http://www.ibsgroup....heres-my-story/

The Third is about the Solesta style injections / submucosal injection of stabilized nonanimal hyaluronic acid

http://www.ibsgroup....ody-odor-cured/

I'll keep you all updated on my situation.

This is the most important one - If you have any family members doubting you about your situation print them off this.

MY STORY FIRST OF ALL

I've went through 2 jobs , A repeat year in University , Social anxiety levels are through the roof, Family members thinking i'm delusional.

I've been in and out of my GP's like a yoyo - I'm sick of looking at him and him likewise me.

I've tried more or less everything on the market -

Probiotics, Digestive enzymes , BI-Muno (Prebiotic) , Caprylic acid , Supposed Miracle Candida cure using Sugar cubes and Turpentine, Nizoral Cream , Candida helper off amazon , Apple cider Vinegar , Enemas , Nullo , Shreddies, Been put on amitriptyline, Anusol done low FODMAP diets , Juice-Plus . Mens non-perfumed talc.

Even 6 Weeks intensive Hypnotherapy + some CBT and had a Personal Trainer

Listen people you aren't crazy, it isn't all "in your head" Yes anxiety makes it a million times worse but there is still the physical symptom spurring it on.

From Curezone - http://curezone.com/...asp?i=2007440#i

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

WHAT I USED TO EXPLAIN TO MY GP/FAMILY

Hello Everyone,

I am 25 year old male and I have had Symptoms of Fecal Body Odor and IBS for 8 years now. My first symptoms came as Fecal Body Odor (even though I could not smell it majority of the time but everyone else could), Constipation, Oily small stools, clear (sweat like) discharge around my anus and swelling around my anus when straining.

I went and saw a couple GP's, Gastroenterologist's, Dieticians and Naturopath/Herbal Doctors. I was told to take different laxatives, change my diet (which helped minimally) take herbal concoctions and most commonly I was recommended to seek counselling as it was either dismissed as I have "Issues" or this simply was in my head as I asked the doctors If i smelt bad and they always said no, although before and after seeing them getting looks, comments etc.

Anyway I had physical exams, colonoscopy and pressure tests done by the gastroenterologist which showed nothing and I was basically in good health. Not happy with that I went and saw a different Gastro for a second opinion and some more test's but with no luck, it was the same results with nothing wrong with me and now a ridiculous amount of money to pay off as a young teenager.

So I decided to try to forget about it and get on with life, thinking " People will except me for me and if not, they are not worth your time anyway". This only worked for a short time as everything built up and acted like a snowball effect and spiralled into depression and regularly contemplated suicide but tried to look to the positive and thought to myself just hold on another month and see what happens.

So losing friends, gf's, jobs and withdrawing from society to an extent I started researching like I never had before, Reading forums, books, medical journals, sending emails to specialist's in different countries and continued to see doctors and specialists in the hope something would give.

So, after reading so much material and dealing with this debilitating life, I self diagnosed myself and found out I have Mucosal Prolapse of the rectum (aka partial prolapse of the rectum) which is where the inner lining (mucosa) of the rectum protrudes out the anus. So I made an appointment with a colorectal surgeon and turns out I WAS RIGHT! (Someone who didnt even complete high school can find out what's wrong with himself, yet specialist doctors with 20+ years experience cant and make you feel like you're going loopy).

So the surgeon confirmed I had a mucosal prolapse and descending perineum ( Pelvic Floor). The trouble with being diagnosed with mucosal prolapse is the doctor generally cant find out if you have it unless you strain whilst having your backside looked at like i had done (Also had a defogram xray). Also allot of people are misdiagnosed as having Hemorrhoids when sometimes it is Mucosal Prolapse.

You can check if you have a Descending Perineum, after you strain on the toilet, have a shower and when your washing your backside, spread it and place a finger on your sphincter, sort or push forward and up towards your testicles/vagina (do not insert your finger just apply considerable pressure) if you can feel a firm ball sort of thing, you most likely have a descending perineum (pelvic floor).

So I am going into surgery in 4 weeks to correct the prolapse which I hope fixes my problems, yet to find out if anything can be done about the descending perineum at this stage. The surgeon said the operation for the prolapse may help the perineum stuff but won't know until after it.

I hope this helps some people and best of luck trying to fix your problems everyone, I know how it feels. Also If this doesn't fix my problems then I might look into "Solesta gel injections" which is non invasive injections that tighten your sphincter, I RECOMMEND YOU HAVE A READ OF THIS.

Good Luck Everyone. W2012


----------

